# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  AMD یا Intel کدام برای یک برنامه نویس مناسبه؟

## Rocker

دوستان سلام:
حق دارید با دیدن این تاپیک تعجب کنید ولی باور کنید چاره ای نداشتم راستش خلاء یک چنین تاپیکی رو احساس میکردم آخه میخوام سیستمم رو ارتقاء بدم اما موندم که کودوم نوع سی پی یو AMD یا اینتل برای یک برنامه نویس مناسبه من این موضوع رو تو سایتهای مربوط به سخت افزار هم بیان کردم اما بازم سر دوراهی AMD یا INTEL گیر کردم.راستش خیلی ها به صورت تعصبی به این سئوال جواب میدادن و این کاملا هویدا بود چون هیچ دلیلی برای جواب هاشون نداشتن.به نظر من بهترین کسی که میتونه منو راهنمایی کنه یک برنامه نویسه که از سخت افزار هم چیزهایی رو میدونه.
از مدیران محترم خواهشم میکنم اجازه بدن این تاپیک کارش رو ادامه بده و اونو مورد کم لطفی قرار ندن و چه خوب میشه که راهنمایی هم بکن.
با سپاس فراوان...

----------


## mskm100

دوست عزیز اگر نظر من رو بخواهید میگم AMD البته با توجه به دلایل زیر :

1 - مقاومت AMD از اینتل بیشتره.
2-فن AMD ها به صورت هوشمند کار می کنه یعنی هرچه بیشتر داغ بشه فن سریعتر می چرخه و هر چه کمتر داغ بشه فن هم آرومتر می چرخه.

نکته :مشکل داغ شدن بیش از حد AMD ها چند وقتی هست که رفع شده.

3-AMD برای کارهای گرافیکی مناسبتر از intel است و از اونجایی که زبان های برنامه نویسی ویژوال در اصل نوعی کار کرافیکی و نقاشی هستند بنابراین AMD مفیدتره

ولی چند وقت پیش در یه مجله خوندم که شرکت intel از اواسط آبان ماه می خواد CPU های چهار هسته خودش رو با نام penryn به بازار عرضه کنه این cpu ها 12MB کش خواهند داشت
اگه AMD نتونه با این CPU ها رقابت کنه اونوقت میتونیم بگیم که intell از AMD بهتره

----------


## vcldeveloper

> - مقاومت AMD از اینتل بیشتره.


مقاومت در برابر چی؟!




> فن AMD ها به صورت هوشمند کار می کنه یعنی هرچه بیشتر داغ بشه فن سریعتر می چرخه و هر چه کمتر داغ بشه فن هم آرومتر می چرخه.


در اینتل هم به همین صورت هست.




> -AMD برای کارهای گرافیکی مناسبتر از intel است و از اونجایی که زبان های برنامه نویسی ویژوال در اصل نوعی کار کرافیکی و نقاشی هستند بنابراین AMD مفیدتره


بحث بهتر بودن AMD در پردازش های گرافیکی ربطی به محیط های ویژوال توسعه نرم افزار نداره.

بطور خلاصه، دلایلی که شما برای برتری AMD بر Intel آوردید، هیچکدام درست نیستند.

----------


## پرواز

آقای کشاورز شما که فقط پست قبلی رو نقد کردید. اگه میشه نظر خودتونو بگید ما هم استفاده کنیم.
ممنون

----------


## Rocker

آقای کشاورز اگه میشه ما رو راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## Rocker

آقا یعنی هیچکس نیست جواب مارو بده.
یعنی ما فقط باید نرمافزار بلد باشیم سخت افزار هیچی بابا نرم افزار هم روی سخت افزار اجرا میشه اینو نمیدونید.
تو روخدا راهنمایی کنید ما چه کنیم؟؟

----------


## Will_Smith

دو معیار مهم برای انتخاب CPU مهم هست یکی قیمت و دیگری Performance در مورد قیمت AMD جلوتر هست و در مورد Performance اینتل پیش تازه...
حالا ممکنه شما تا فقط حد خاصی از کارایی رو نیاز داشته باشید بنابر این دنبال ارزان ترین CPU برا کار خودتون میگردید ولی اگر قیمت اصلا برای شما اهمیتی نداشته باشه مطمئنا *در حال حاظر* Intell حرف اول رو برا PC ها میزنه
برای مقایسه ی دقیق بین نمونه ها و مدل ها ی مختلف این دو تا CPU و در تحت شرایط کاملا یکسان مانند سخت افزار یا WIndows و Update های ویندوز یا حتی نرم افزار کاربردی که در حال اجرا هست یک مقایسه در این آدرس شده که خیلی جالبه
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2014648,00.asp
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2014650,00.asp
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2014652,00.asp
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2014653,00.asp
علاقه مندان به بازی یا بازی سازی این لینک بعدی مخصوص بازی هست
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2014654,00.asp
نتیجه
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...2014655,00.asp

روی PC آنقدری که Ram و مقدارش اهمیت داره CPU و سرعتش اهمیت نداره
مثال:
در مورد محیط های کد نویسی روی یه پردازشگر 1500 MHz  و Ram 256 mb برنامه 100/000 خطی رو  با دلفی 7 کامپایل کن ببین چند درصد از CPU Usage پر میشه میبینی که به ندرت حتی به 50 درصد هم میرسه

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> آقا یعنی هیچکس نیست جواب مارو بده.
> یعنی ما فقط باید نرمافزار بلد باشیم سخت افزار هیچی بابا نرم افزار هم روی سخت افزار اجرا میشه اینو نمیدونید.
> تو روخدا راهنمایی کنید ما چه کنیم؟؟



سلام.
طبیعی هستش که پاسخی در این زمینه نگیرید، یا پاسخهایی که میگیرید همانند پاسخ mskm100 نادرست باشه. به اعتقاد من شما نمی تونید انتظار داشته باشید که کسی بتونه تفاوت بین دو Brand مزبور رو (امروزه) براتون توضیح بده. مساله بسیار متفاوت بود، اگر شما دو Feature متفاوت از یک CPU رو از دید برنامه نویسی با هم مقایسه می کردین، مثلا نحوه نوشتن کد برای CPU های Hyper Threaded و معمولی.

این انتظار که فکر می کنید کسانی که سخت افزار خوندن و می تونن به سوالتون جواب بدن هم انتظار دور از دسترسی هستش. معمولا کسانی که در کارهای سخت افزاری مشغول هستن با Micro Processor های بسیار پیش پا افتاده و ارزان قیمت کار میکنن و نیازی ندارن تا یه Pentium فلان مدل رو فلان کارتی که طراحی می کنن قرار بدن. در اکثر موارد هم حتی از تمام کارایی چنین پردازشگرهایی سود نمیبرن. بعنوان مثال در کارهای مخابراتی معمولا از پردازنده های MyTel استفاده میشه و تمامی تواناهایی چنین پردازنده هایی در Data Sheet های اون نوشته شده و میشه اون توانایی ها رو با دیگر Brand ها مقایسه کرد و Brand مناسبتر رو انتخاب کرد.

اگر قراره توی ویندوز کد بنویسید، نیازی نیست نگران این انتخاب باشید. توی ویندوز لایه ای به نام HAL یا Hardware Abstraction Layer وجود داره که دسترسی به سخت افزار رو از طریق لایه ای نرم افزاری و بصورت یکپارچه در اختیار برنامه نویس قرار میده. به عنوان مثال، حتی اگر قرار باشه شما درایوری برای یه کارت سخت افزاری بنویسید، باید بدونید که کارت مورد نظر چطور کار میکنه و چطور میتونید یه درایور WDM برای اون بنویسید. اونجا DDK به شما امکاناتی میده که بسیاری از مسائل از دید شما پنهان خواهد بود...

اما اگر قراره توی User Mode کد بنویسید، مساله کاملا بگونه ای دیگه خواهد بود و دیگه این نگرانی مطلقا جایی نخواهد داشت.

در نهایت فکر میکنم اگر Data Sheet مربوط به هر دو Brand رو از تولید کنندگان اون درخواست کنید، خودتون (در صورت داشتن دانش کافی در این زمینه) می تونید قابلیتها رو با هم مقایسه کرده و CPU مناسبتر رو انتخاب کنید.

پاورقی:
17 سال پیش من یه پردازنده AMD 40MHz خریدم و دیدم 3D Studio (تحت داس) باهاش کار نمیکنه! آخه اونروزا چیزی به اسم HAL نبود و تکنولوژی اینقدر پیشرفت نکرده بود. امروزه برای خریدن یه HDD اینقدر کلمات پیچیده به گوشتون میخوره که واقعا نمیدونید کدوم یکی رو باید انتخاب کرد و هر وقت هم انتخاب میکنید، چشمتون دنبال اونی هستش که انتخاب نکردین. اگر شما کارتون نرم افزار هستش، بیشتر هم و غمتون رو بذارید رو این مساله که چطوری یه کد بهتر بنویسید، تا اینکه سر دوراهی انتخاب یه CPU بمونید. این دوراهی برای انتخاب Mainboard و HDD و RAM و ... هم وجود داره.

----------


## cybercoder

قصد بی احترامی به کسی ندارم ولی تمام این مقایسه ها در تالار دلفی مسخرست چون دلفی به مارک خاصی از Cpu کاری نداره بلکه با معماری X86 کار می کنه و تمام این سیستم ها هم بر اساس همین معماری طراحی شده اند.
حالا یکی Hyper Transport یکی HyperThreading یکی CoreDuo یکی X2 اینا همشون در کامپایلرهای جدید پیش بینی شده و طراحی.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> قصد بی احترامی به کسی ندارم ولی تمام این مقایسه ها در تالار دلفی مسخرست چون دلفی به مارک خاصی از Cpu کاری نداره بلکه با معماری X86 کار می کنه و تمام این سیستم ها هم بر اساس همین معماری طراحی شده اند.
> حالا یکی Hyper Transport یکی HyperThreading یکی CoreDuo یکی X2 اینا همشون در کامپایلرهای جدید پیش بینی شده و طراحی.
> 
> موفق باشید.


سلام.
اگرچه حرفتون کاملا صحیح هستش، اما اگر این مقاله رو بخونید متوجه میشید که میشه کد رو بنحوی نوشت که مثلا روی سیستمهای Hyper Threaded دارای Performance بهتری باشه.

----------


## Rocker

:افسرده: 


> اگر قراره توی ویندوز کد بنویسید، نیازی نیست نگران این انتخاب باشید. توی ویندوز لایه ای به نام HAL یا Hardware Abstraction Layer وجود داره که دسترسی به سخت افزار رو از طریق لایه ای نرم افزاری و بصورت یکپارچه در اختیار برنامه نویس قرار میده. به عنوان مثال، حتی اگر قرار باشه شما درایوری برای یه کارت سخت افزاری بنویسید، باید بدونید که کارت مورد نظر چطور کار میکنه و چطور میتونید یه درایور WDM برای اون بنویسید. اونجا DDK به شما امکاناتی میده که بسیاری از مسائل از دید شما پنهان خواهد بود...
> .


یعنی فرقی نمی کنه که کودودم برند رو انتخاب کنم!!!!!! :گیج: 




> اما اگر قراره توی User Mode کد بنویسید، مساله کاملا بگونه ای دیگه خواهد بود و دیگه این نگرانی مطلقا جایی نخواهد داشت.


ببخشید منظورتون از user mode کجاست .
من زیاد سوادم بالا نیست یه خورده سطح پایینتر صحبت کنید



> در نهایت فکر میکنم اگر Data Sheet مربوط به هر دو Brand رو از تولید کنندگان اون درخواست کنید، خودتون (در صورت داشتن دانش کافی در این زمینه) می تونید قابلیتها رو با هم مقایسه کرده و CPU مناسبتر رو انتخاب کنید.


من این دو برند رو زیاد مقایسه کردم معمولا AMD سر تر بوده اما پیشنهاده های متفاوتی شده بهم موندم برای کار برنامه نویسی کودوم مناسبه
کمکم کنید دوستان!!!!

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> یعنی فرقی نمی کنه که کودودم برند رو انتخاب کنم!!!!!!
>  ببخشید منظورتون از user mode کجاست . من زیاد سوادم بالا نیست یه خورده سطح پایینتر صحبت کنید من این دو برند رو زیاد مقایسه کردم معمولا AMD سر تر بوده اما پیشنهاده های متفاوتی شده بهم موندم برای کار برنامه نویسی کودوم مناسبه
> کمکم کنید دوستان!!!!


خیر، تفاوتی نمیکنه کدوم رو انتخاب کنید. مگر اینکه کاری که می خواهید انجام بدین فراتر از توضیحاتی باشه که دادم. برای اینکه متوجه برنامه نویسی User Mode و Kernel Mode بشید، به این پست رجوع کنید. ضمنا، Data Sheet برگه ای هستش که در اون، قابلیتهای یک سخت افزار به تفصیل توضیح داده شده. اینکه چه Register هایی رو پشتیبانی میکنه، فلان پایه ها چی هستن و چطور کار میکنن و ...

به نظر من شما نیازی نیست نگران این انتخاب باشید چون کلیه امور در سطح Compiler کنترل شده و کد بسته به انتخاب شما تولید میشه. مثلا میتونید به Compiler بگید که کد رو میخوام رو 486 اجرا کنم، و کد برای CPU های نامبرده تولید میشه. اگر بگید X86 اونوقت کد روی کلیه پردازنده های x86 قابل اجرا خواهد بود.

علاوه بر این، بنظر میرسه که شما فقط در User Mode کد خواهید نوشت، درنتیجه بطور کلی این انتخاب تاثیری در کار شما نخواهد داشت.

----------


## Valadi

من فکر می کنم اینتل بهتر باشه چون یک نگاه تخصصی داشته باشی محصولات مایکروسافت با اینتل خیلی راحتر است تا با ای ام دی 
اما AMD یک سر و گردن بالاتر از اینتله 
در امر گرافیک AMD خیلی قوی تر از اینتله

----------


## Rocker

> من فکر می کنم اینتل بهتر باشه چون یک نگاه تخصصی داشته باشی محصولات مایکروسافت با اینتل خیلی راحتر است تا با ای ام دی 
> اما AMD یک سر و گردن بالاتر از اینتله 
> در امر گرافیک AMD خیلی قوی تر از اینتله


یعنی این تفاوت خیلی ملموسه اگه AMD بگیرم ممکنه پشیمون بشم من خودم AMD رو میپسندم. :گریه:

----------


## Rocker

> خیر، تفاوتی نمیکنه کدوم رو انتخاب کنید. مگر اینکه کاری که می خواهید انجام بدین فراتر از توضیحاتی باشه که دادم. برای اینکه متوجه برنامه نویسی User Mode و Kernel Mode بشید، به این پست رجوع کنید. ضمنا، Data Sheet برگه ای هستش که در اون، قابلیتهای یک سخت افزار به تفصیل توضیح داده شده. اینکه چه Register هایی رو پشتیبانی میکنه، فلان پایه ها چی هستن و چطور کار میکنن و ...
> 
> به نظر من شما نیازی نیست نگران این انتخاب باشید چون کلیه امور در سطح Compiler کنترل شده و کد بسته به انتخاب شما تولید میشه. مثلا میتونید به Compiler بگید که کد رو میخوام رو 486 اجرا کنم، و کد برای CPU های نامبرده تولید میشه. اگر بگید X86 اونوقت کد روی کلیه پردازنده های x86 قابل اجرا خواهد بود.
> 
> علاوه بر این، بنظر میرسه که شما فقط در User Mode کد خواهید نوشت، درنتیجه بطور کلی این انتخاب تاثیری در کار شما نخواهد داشت.


ممنون از راهنماییتون پس یعنی هر موقع ما خواستیم در واقع Hardware Programming انجام بدیم اونقته که نوع پروسسورمون مهم میشه.
من همیشه دوست داشتم دلیل رو به صورت علمی بفهمم و نه تجربی کاری که اکثر دوستان می کردند و جوابهاشون رو از روی تجربه میدادند مثلا فلان دوشتم روی AMD متلب رو اجرا کرد و سیستمش هنگ کرد خوب دلیلت چیه ؟ 
اما شما بنده رو به صورت علمی توجیح کردید و از این بابت از شما متشکرم.
با این تفاسیر من با خیال راحت سی پی یو AMD را خریداری کنم؟؟؟؟

----------


## babak869

با سلام به همه دوستان
نظر شخصــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــی :
بنده چندین سال بود که با  CPU  اینتل کار میکردم و راضی هم بودم چرا؟ چون با مارک و نوع دیگه ای کار نکرده بودم . تا سال گذشته که بخاطر ارتقا سیستم بر آن شدم که CPU از نوع  AMD X2  تهیه کنم . اونجا بود که به یه نتیجه خیلی عجیب رسیدم . 

من یه پروژه دلفی داشتم که برای اتوران یکی از مجموعه های سایت ساخته بودم . در این برنامه تعداد بسیاری عکس و تصویر با فرمتهای مختلف و کیفیت بالا استفاده کرده بودم . این آخرا (قبل از ارتقا سیستم) واقعا برام عذاب بود اگه بخوام یه گوشه از پروزه رو دستکاری کنم . حتی یه تغیر جزیی چون کامپایل مجدد اون یه چیزی در حدود 140 دقیقه طول میکشید و سیستم خوابش میبرد . به همین خاطر دیگه روی اون پروژه کار نکردم . تا اینکه سیستمی با CPU از نوع  AMD  خریدم . اون CPU قبلی اینتل 2.4 فول 1 مگ کش بود و این جدیده 3.2 .

وقتی پروژه رو با سیستم جدید کامپایل کردم ذوق زده شدم چون اونو در مدت 35 دقیقه کامپایل کرد . الان هم از CPU با سرعت 6000 AMD  استفاده میکنم . سرعتش فوق العاده ست . همون پروژه رو با این سیستم ظرف مدت 4 دقیقه کامپایل میکنم . جالبه نه؟ اینم ارمغان عصر تکنولوژیه دیگه که بتونیم توی وقت و زمان صرفه جویی کنیم.

توی بازی ها هم انصافا از اینتل خیلی بهتره و تا حالا هیچ مشکلی هم نداشتم . پیشنهاد میکنم که اگه سرعت و زمان برای شما مهمه حتما از AMD استفاده کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## Will_Smith

> اون CPU قبلی اینتل 2.4 فول 1 مگ کش بود و این جدیده 3.2 .


خب معلومه که AMD 3.2 بهتر از اینتل 2.4 هست عجب مقایسه ی عجیبی!!!!!!
شما باید سی پی یو های یک کلاس رو با هم مقایسه کنید :قهقهه: 
برای مقایسه شما باید آخرین مدل امروز هر دو شرکت رو تحت شرایط یکسان مقایسه کنید نه CPU دو سال پیش Intell با یه سال پیش AMD :لبخند: 
فکر میکنم اصلا لینک هایی رو که در صفحه قبل گذاشتم ندیدید :چشمک:

----------


## Rocker

> فکر میکنم اصلا لینک هایی رو که در صفحه قبل گذاشتم ندیدید


چرا دیدم خیلی هم متشکرم از شما اما خوب چون انگلیسی بود یه خورده همچینن...
حالا میخواستم بدونم درک کلی خود شما ار این مقاله ها چی بوده؟
ممون از اینکه جوا ب میدید.

----------


## Will_Smith

راستی درمورد بازی اصلا من بازی ندیدم که توی Minimum System Requiment اسم Intell نباشه و اصلا هم ندیدم که AMD باشه (البته ممکنه من ندیده باشم)




> چرا دیدم خیلی هم متشکرم از شما اما خوب چون انگلیسی بود یه خورده همچینن...
> حالا میخواستم بدونم درک کلی خود شما ار این مقاله ها چی بوده؟
> ممون از اینکه جوا ب میدید.


نتایج بصورت نموداری بودن نیازی به ترجمه نداشتن
نتیجه  خودم رو هم که قبلا گفتم امید وارم مفید باشه

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> با سلام به همه دوستان
> من یه پروژه دلفی داشتم که برای اتوران یکی از مجموعه های سایت ساخته بودم . در این برنامه تعداد بسیاری عکس و تصویر با فرمتهای مختلف و کیفیت بالا استفاده کرده بودم . این آخرا (قبل از ارتقا سیستم) واقعا برام عذاب بود اگه بخوام یه گوشه از پروزه رو دستکاری کنم . حتی یه تغیر جزیی چون کامپایل مجدد اون یه چیزی در حدود 140 دقیقه طول میکشید و سیستم خوابش میبرد . به همین خاطر دیگه روی اون پروژه کار نکردم . تا اینکه سیستمی با CPU از نوع  AMD  خریدم . اون CPU قبلی اینتل 2.4 فول 1 مگ کش بود و این جدیده 3.2 .
> موفق باشید


سلام.
با کمال احترام، باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که دلیل این مساله از چند حالت خارج نیست:

1. سیستمتون ویروسی بود و باعث میشده قدرت پردازشی CPU بیجهت هدر بره. (اتفاقی که در DoS در threat modeling رخ میده).

2. برنامه رو به Sub-System های کوچکتر تقسیم نکردین و باعث بوجود اومدن چنین مشکلی شدین. شاید هم Resource هایی که بنظر خودتون متعلق به برنامه بودن رو به محابا به پروژه اضافه کردین. البته باز هم کاملا دور از دسترس به نظر میاد.

3. HDD شما ایراد داشته و برای خوندن فایل یا فایلهای خاصی که در Bad Sector ها قرار گرفته بودن، تلاش میکردن و به این ترتیب به نظر میرسیده که Compile برنامه زمان بر بوده.

4. مطالبی از این قبیل...

من روی پروژه های بسیار بسیار بزرگ کار کردم که همگی اونها زیر مدت زمان 1 دقیقه Compile میشدن (اونم رو سیستمهای 3 سال پیش). خیلی برام جالبه در مورد برنامه اتون یه خرده توضیح بدین. واقعا مشتاقم بدونم چی کار کردین.

----------


## babak869

> سلام.
> با کمال احترام، باید خدمتتون عرض کنم که دلیل این مساله از چند حالت خارج نیست:
> 
> 1. سیستمتون ویروسی بود و باعث میشده قدرت پردازشی CPU بیجهت هدر بره. (اتفاقی که در DoS در threat modeling رخ میده).
> 
> 2. برنامه رو به Sub-System های کوچکتر تقسیم نکردین و باعث بوجود اومدن چنین مشکلی شدین. شاید هم Resource هایی که بنظر خودتون متعلق به برنامه بودن رو به محابا به پروژه اضافه کردین. البته باز هم کاملا دور از دسترس به نظر میاد.
> 
> 3. HDD شما ایراد داشته و برای خوندن فایل یا فایلهای خاصی که در Bad Sector ها قرار گرفته بودن، تلاش میکردن و به این ترتیب به نظر میرسیده که Compile برنامه زمان بر بوده.
> 
> ...


سلام
گزینه 1 شما منتفیه چون من از آنتی ویروس کسپر رجیستر شده کمپانی استفاده میکنم

2- من همون پروژه قبلی رو با همون مشخصات فقط با CPU  جدید مجددا کامپایل کردم

3- هارد هم همون هارد قبلی بود و قضیه بدسکتور هم منتفیه و فقط این مساله برمیگرده به سرعت پردازش  CPU

----------


## jamjid

> برنامه رو به Sub-System های کوچکتر تقسیم نکردین و باعث بوجود اومدن چنین مشکلی شدین


من این مله را نفهمیدم میشه یکم در مورد Sub-System ها توضیح دهید 
 من اطلاعاتی در این مورد ندارم . من فقط می خواهم اطلاعاتم در مورد برنامه نویسی بیشتر شود

----------


## Inprise

- سوالات یا مباحث نامربوط را مطرح نکنید .
- با تعریف کردن خاطره تاپیکهای فنی و خوبی مثل این را به Pulp Fiction تبدیل نکنید !

----------


## vcldeveloper

یکسری مطالب کلی درباره اقداماتی که این شرکت ها برای بکاگیری تکنولوژی های جدید در محصولاتشون انجام دادند، و امکاناتی که برای برنامه نویسان ارائه کردند، را در اینجا می نویسم:

لزومی نداره که چندان نگران این باشید که برای نوشتن برنامه های خود از چه CPU ایی بر روی سیستم خود استفاده کنید، چون CPU هایی که شما  استفاده می کنید، همگی بر اساس معماری x86 هستند.  CPU های 64 بیتی هم برای هر دو شرکت بر اساس معماری ارائه شده توسط شرکت AMD تولید میشند (AMD64).
تفاوت بین CPU های این دو شرکت زمانی اهمیت پیدا میکنه که شما بخواید کد خود را به میزان زیاد و برای عملیات خاصی Optimize بکنید، یا اینکه بخواید از تکنولوژی خاصی در نرم افزار خود استفاده کنید که فقط توسط یکی از این شرکت ها پشتیبانی می شود؛ مثلا اگر لازم باشه در یک نرم افزار از 3D Now شرکت AMD استفاده بشه، خب مسلمه که باید CPU شما هم AMD باشه. پس نه تنها در نرم افزارهای سطح کاربر، بلکه در نرم افزارهای سطح کرنل هم اگر نیازی به این نوع از Optimization ها نداشته باشند، یا از تکنولوژی های انحصاری این شرکت ها استفاده نکنند، نگرانی خاصی بر سر Intel یا AMD بودن CPU وجود نداره.
در نتیجه، لازم نیست خیلی نگران این مسئله باشید که کدامیک از این شرکت ها محصول بهتری برای کار برنامه نویسی شما تولید می کنند.
در مورد سایر کاربرد ها (مثل گرفایک، کاربردهای اداری و...) ممکن است بعضی از مدل های ارائه شده در بعضی از زمینه ها توانایی های بهتری ارائه کنند، مثلا CPUهای AMD در بازی های گرافیکی و CPU های Intel در کاربردهای Encode/Decode کردن فایلها کارایی بهتری از خود نشان می دهند. البته باید به این نکته هم دقت کرد که گاهی برخی از نرم افزارها برای CPUهای خاصی Optimize میشند، پس اگر قرار باشه کاربری از اون نرم افزار استفاده بکنه، بهتره که از CPU مربوطه هم استفاده بشه؛ مثلا برنامه 3D Studio برای CPUهای اینتل Optimize میشه، به همین دلیل هم همیشه CPUهای این شرکت در تست نرم افزار 3D Studio امتیازهای بهتری از شرکت AMD بدست میاره. این مسئله برای CPU های شرکت AMD هم مطرح هست، مثلا بعضی از بازی ها برای AMD بهینه شدند، یا AMD مدعی بود برای ساخت سری پردازنده های AthlonXP با شرکت مایکروسافت همکاری داشته و این پردازنده ها برای ویندوز XP بهینه شدند. 

اگر نیاز دارید که نرم افزار خود را برای CPU خاصی بهینه سازی بکنید، یا از تکنولوژی های معرفی شده توسط شرکت های سازنده CPU در نرم افزار خود استفاده بکنید، می تونید ابزارها و مقالات مختلفی که بصورت مجانی در سایت این شرکت ها ارائه میشند را استفاده کنید. هر دو شرکت سازنده CPU مقالات زیادی درباره نحوه عملکرد CPU های خود و چگونگی Optimize کردن کدهای اسمبلی، C/C++‎ برای این CPU ها در سایت خودشان قرار دادند.
همچنین این شرکت ها نرم افزارهای خاصی برای Profile کردن و بررسی کارایی نرم افزار شما بر روی محصولات خود ارائه میدند (AMD نرم افزار CodeAnalyst و Intel نرم افزار VTune). جدیدا AMD طرحی برای اضافه کردن یکسری دستورات جدید به x86 ارائه کرده که بتوان عملکرد یک Process را بصورت سخت افزاری (بدون نیاز به نرم افزارهای Profiler) با دقت زیاد اندازه گیری کرد، حتی Runtime library هایی مثل CLR در دات نت می تونند با استفاده از آن کارایی یک نرم فزار را دائما ارزیابی کنند . در صورت لزوم کدهای بهینه تری تولید کنند (Hardware Extensions for Light weight Profiling) البته این ویژگی بخشی از برنامه بزرگتر شرکت AMD با نام Hardware Extensions for Software Parallelism محسوب میشه.
هر دوی این شرکت ها کتابخانه هایی برای برنامه های C\C++‎ ارائه کردند که برای محاسبات ریاضی، پردازش تصویر و پردازش سیگنال از آخرین تکنولوژی های معرفی شده توسط این شرکت ها استفاده می کنند و برنامه نویسان می تونند به راحتی با استفاده از این کتابخانه ها کدهای Optimized ایی تولید کنند (AMD کتابخانه APL و اینتل کتابخانه IPP را عرضه کردند).
AMD جدیدا اعلام کرده که برای هسته جدید این شرکت که فعلا به بازار عرضه نشده، با کد رمز Barcelona، یک تیم از این شرکت با  برنامه نویسان Visual Studio 2008 در مایکروسافت همکاری می کنند تا این محصول بتونه از قابلیت های جدید این هسته نهایت استفاده را ببرد و کدهای بهینه تری برای Barcelona تولید کند (اینجا را کلیک کنید).
هر دوی این شرکت ها بر روی تکنولوژی های Virtualization خاص خودشون کار می کنند، همچنین طرح هایی دارند که بشه از قدرت پردازش پردازنده گرافیکی در زمانی که عملیات خاصی انجام نمی دهد، برای کمک به CPU استفاده کرد. همچنین شرکت Intel پردازنده های Quad-Core خود را با تلفیق دو پردازنده Dual-Core عرضه کرده، در حالی که شرکت AMD هنوز پردازنده های سری Barcelona خود را که آنها هم دارای چهار هسته خواهند بود، ولی با معماری متفاوت، هنوز عرضه نکرده است.
هر دو شرکت در سالهای اخیر بر روی افزایش کارایی پردازنده های خود از طریق انجام پردازش های موازی، و همچنین کاهش مصرف پردازنده های خود کار کردند و محصولات موفقی ارائه کردند، اما در حال حاضر از نظر کارایی و مصرف انرژی، بعد از مدت ها اینتل توانست با معرفی سری Core2 Due خود از AMD پیشی بگیرد، ولی هنوز از نظر نسبت کارایی به هزینه CPU پردازنده های شرکت AMD جایگاه بهتری دارند. شرکت AMD امیدوار هست که با معرفی Barcelona بتونه به جایگاهی که در چند سال اخیر بهش رسیده بود، دوباره برسه. سایت های زیادی هستند که انواع CPU های ساخت این دو شرکت را از نظر کارایی/مصرف انرژی/ هزینه با هم مقایسه می کنند. می تونید با مراجعه به این سایت ها، مدلی را که برای شما مناسب است و نیازهای شما را برآورده می کند، را انتخاب کنید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> بنده چندین سال بود که با CPU اینتل کار میکردم و راضی هم بودم چرا؟ چون با مارک و نوع دیگه ای کار نکرده بودم . تا سال گذشته که بخاطر ارتقا سیستم بر آن شدم که CPU از نوع AMD X2 تهیه کنم . اونجا بود که به یه نتیجه خیلی عجیب رسیدم .


خیلی واضح هست که AMD X2 نسبت به یک P4 2.4 کارایی بهتری از خودش نشون بده. علاوه بر برتری معماری آن (مثلا در AMD X2 کنترلر حافظه در داخل خود CPU قرار دارد و اندازه Cache آن نیز از P4 بیشتر است)، AMD X2 یک پردازند Dual-Core محسوب میشه. از طرفی برای تغییر CPU خود، مسلما مادربرد خود را نیز عوض کردید، پس نوع حافظه ایی که استفاده می کنید (فکر کنم AMD X2 از DDR2 استفاده میکنه) هم تغییر کرد، البته نوع چیپ ست مادربرد شما هم تغییر کرد. تمام این موارد باعث افزایش کارایی سیستم شما شد.
در هر حال AMD X2 را باید با CPU های هم رده خودش سنجید.

----------


## Rocker

آقای کشاورز از اینکه به این تاپیک اومدید خیلی از شما ممنونم و همین جا آفرین میگم به سواد و اطلاعاتتون.
*آفرین*من که به جوابم رسیدم به نظر من که این تاپیک به نتیجه رسیده از آقای کشاورز و از همه ی دوستان که مطالب مفید و خواندنی را ارائه دادند بی نهایت متشکرم.
خوب میدونم این سئوال بالاخره برای همه ی دوستانی که برنامه نویس هستند و میخواهند PC خود را ارتقای سخت افزاری بدهند پیش می آید تا حالا هم چنین بحثی تو این وب سایت نشده بود چه خوبه زین پس مسائلی که تلفیقی از برنامه نویسی و سخت افزار است بیان گردد.
من رفتم AMD رو بخرم به شما هم پیشنهاد میکنم که هیج وقت یه هیچ شرکتی تعصب نشون ندید فقط تحقیق کنید این شرکتها هرچه بیشتر سود بکنند به اونهایی که براشون تعصب نشون میدن حتی نمی گن حالت چطوره!!! پس دنبال چیزی باشید که منافعتون ر در اون میبینید نفع من در AMD بود.
اینم عقیده من بود.

----------


## Rocker

من از صحبتهای جناب *آقای کشاورز* اینطور نتیجه میگیریم که:
اگه میخواید برنامه نویسی کنید نگران نباشید چه نوع برندی از سی پی یو را انتخاب میکنید هر دوی(AMD , Intel) نیاز های مارو مرتفع میکنند مگر آنکه بخواهید تو برنامتون از تکنولوژیی اسفاده کنید که تنها خاص یک شرکت باشد مثل 3D Now که خاص  AMD هست.
موفق و پیروز باشید دوستان.

----------


## jamjid

> سوالات یا مباحث نامربوط را مطرح نکنید .
> - با تعریف کردن خاطره تاپیکهای فنی و خوبی مثل این را به Pulp Fiction تبدیل نکنید !


این موضوع سر جای خودش که این تاپیک فنی و خوب بود 
خدا را شکر که به نتیجه هم رسید
ولی سوال من اینقدر بی ارزش بود که حتی .... 
 اطلاعات من در مورد سخت افزار به حد دوستان نبود به همین خاطر اظهار نظر نکردم 
ولی یه مطلب جدید (البته برای من )‌به چشمم خورد و من خواستم ایجاد تاپیک نکنم ودر همین تاپیک از دوستان راجب این مطلب بپرسم 
حالا تاپیک که به نتیجه رسید یکی جواب سوال مارا بدهد.



> برنامه رو به Sub-System های کوچکتر تقسیم نکردین و باعث بوجود اومدن چنین مشکلی شدین  
> 
> میشه یکم در مورد Sub-System ها توضیح دهید 
> من اطلاعاتی در این مورد ندارم . من فقط می خواهم اطلاعاتم در مورد برنامه نویسی بیشتر شود
> __________________

----------


## vcldeveloper

> میشه یکم در مورد Sub-System ها توضیح دهید


مربوط به این تاپیک نمیشه، ولی بصورت کلی...
منظور اینه که برنامه را به بخش های کوچکتری تقسیم کنید، و هر بخش را بصورت مجزا کامپایل کنید، نه اینکه کل برنامه را بصورت یک ماجول بزرگ کامپایل کنید. البته اینجا بحث بر روی زمان کامپایل بود. در زمان اجرا هم می تونید فقط بخش هایی که در هر لحظه نیاز دارید را لود کنید و بخش هایی که به آن نیازی نیست را بی جهت در حافظه لود نکنید.

----------


## iman_s52

جناب کشاورز میشه لطف کنید و بگید که CPU های AM2 مثلا 4400 رو میشه با چه مدل CPU اینتل مقایسه کرد؟؟؟؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> های AM2 مثلا 4400 رو میشه با چه مدل CPU اینتل مقایسه کرد؟؟؟؟


نمی دونم. احتمالا با سری Intel Extreme Edition. می تونید توی گوگل Benchmark یکی از مدل های سری AMD Athlon 64 X2 را جستجو کنید و ببینید با چه مدلی از اینتل مقایسه شده.

----------


## Rocker

> جناب کشاورز میشه لطف کنید و بگید که CPU های AM2 مثلا 4400 رو میشه با چه مدل CPU اینتل مقایسه کرد؟؟؟؟


شما میتونید این مدل از CPU ای ام دی را با مدل Intel Pentium D - 3.0 GHz که از مدلهی قدیمی اینتل هست مقایسه کنید چرا چون هردوی آنها قیمیتی معادل 90000 تومان دارند و بهترین راه برای مقایسه پردازنده ها بهایی است که بابت آنها داده می شود و پرفورمنسی است که این پردازنده ها در بربر آن بها به می دهند.
برای دسترسی به ویژگی های سی پی یو اینتل به این آدرس مرجعه کنید.
http://www.rayansaba.com/index.php?productID=229
برای دسترسی به ویژگی های سی پی یو AMD به این آدرس مرجعه کنید.
http://www.rayansaba.com/index.php?productID=1535

----------


## cybercoder

> *شما میتونید این مدل از CPU ای ام دی را با مدل Intel Pentium D - 3.0 GHz که از مدلهی قدیمی اینتل هست مقایسه کنید چرا چون هردوی آنها قیمیتی معادل 90000 تومان دارند و بهترین راه برای مقایسه پردازنده ها بهایی است که بابت آنها داده می شود* و پرفورمنسی است که این پردازنده ها در بربر آن بها به می دهند.


میشه یه منبع موثق در این مورد نام ببرید !!! ؟؟؟؟

----------


## Rocker

> میشه یه منبع موثق در این مورد نام ببرید !!! ؟؟؟؟


خوب دوست عزیز شما باید یک عامل رو در نظر بگیرید و به نسبت اون دو برند رو با هم قیاس کنید به نظر من بهترین عامل قیمت هستش مثلا یک سی پی یو AMD با 90000 تومان قیمت Hyper tarnsportی معادل 2000MHz داره در صورتی که یک سی پی یو intel با همون قیمت FSB معادل 800MHz داره خوب این دو تا با هم خیلی فرق میکنند.شما در ای ام دی بهای کمتری میدید اما پرفورمنس بیشتری میگرید.بیشترین FSB که اینتل داره 1333MGz هستش که در حال حاضر قیمت چنین پردازنده ای معادل 280000 تومان هست باز هم تفاوت رو احساس کردید؟!
در واقع مهمترین دلیل محبوب شدن AMD همین قیمت کمتر اون در برابر پرفورمنس بالای اون هست.

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام



> خوب دوست عزیز شما باید یک عامل رو در نظر بگیرید و به نسبت اون دو برند رو با هم قیاس کنید به نظر من بهترین عامل قیمت هستش


دوست گرامی قیمت نمی تواند عامل خوبی برای مقایسه دو کالا باشد.
موفق باشید

----------


## Rocker

> با سلام
> 
> دوست گرامی قیمت نمی تواند عامل خوبی برای مقایسه دو کالا باشد.
> موفق باشید


اما شما هر عامل دیگری را که مبنای مقایسه قرار دهید باز هم به قیمت میرسید.
پس اگر ما قیمت رو کنار هم بگزاریم  مقایسه ما نتیجه نمی دهد.

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام



> اما شما هر عامل دیگری را که مبنای مقایسه قرار دهید باز هم به قیمت میرسید.
> پس اگر ما قیمت رو کنار هم بگزاریم مقایسه ما نتیجه نمی دهد.


حرف شما کاملا درست است به شرطی که ما محدودیت ریالی داشته باشیم.
اگر شما از نظر پرداخت پول محدودیتی نداشته باشید عاملهای زیادی برای مقایسه وجود دارد.
موفق باشد.

----------


## iman_s52

دقیقا من هم کاملا موافقم

----------


## vcldeveloper

فکر می کنم اون چیزهایی که باید در این تاپیک گفته بشه، گفته شد و دلیلی برای باز ماندن این تاپیک وجود نداره، بخصوص که دوستان دارند از موضوع مطرح شده در عنوان تاپیک خارج میشند.

----------

